# Beware !!!! Of Hartz Flea Drops



## pruitt4560 (Aug 19, 2008)

I bought the hartz flea drops at wal mart I got the correct dose per weight ,I have a mini dachshund she became sick so fast and of course it was on a friday night.She started acting really strange first just laying around,she was lethargic within 2 hours.She could not walk at all,when we sat her on the floor she was so weak her little legs would not hold her up.I got on the computor and found a sight where there were thousands of people that had the same problem,the first thing to do is wash off with dawn dishwasing liquid,we washed molly 3 times that night.I got up to take her to the vet. the next morning and she was fine.I truly believe if we hadn't washed her she would have died that night.


----------



## mikelogg (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad she is ok.Minis are special little dogs.


----------



## gapeach (Aug 20, 2008)

*comfortis*

I am using comfortis (available at the vet) for flea control.  I have english bulldogs and 1 yorkie and one of the bulldogs has a reaction to all of the drops that you put on the back.  After trying comfortis now for several months, I am sold on it.  It is not very expensive ($12.00 per pill at my vet).  1 pill will last a little over 1 month.  The pills are sold by weight.  My vet will sale by the pill or a 3 month supply.

Thanks for warning everyone....it is strange how differnet breeds react....I am glad that you dog is alright....quick thinking probably saved her life!


----------



## jsisko (Aug 20, 2008)

a friend of mine uses a flea and tick collar on her dog, she always buys the white ones and has never had any problem. the last time she got one it was black and with in 2 day of her dog having it on the furr under the collar was gone.  Just a FYI


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 20, 2008)

I never use any of the flea stuff from walmart, All of its junk. Sorry you had to learn that the hard way, the smaller breeds are especially more sensitive and have more severe reactions than larger dogs. You are very lucky to have cleaned her up. I know a few folks that lost their pugs to that stuff a while back.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 21, 2008)

my black lab had a reaction to frontline. lost some hair but she is fine now.


----------



## Redbow (Aug 25, 2008)

I use Advantage for flea control, its made by the Bayer Aspirin Company. Its the best stuff for keeping fleas off Dogs I have ever used. Its a bit pricey but well worth it to me. Your Vet has it and its easy to apply!

My Vet told me years ago to stay away from the Wal-Mart Flea control . He also told me a flea collar is useless!


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 25, 2008)

hertz is not owned by walmart nor vise versa.most  stores  including all your grocery stores carry hertz products.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 25, 2008)

waterdogs said:


> my black lab had a reaction to frontline. lost some hair but she is fine now.



One of my "black russell dingos" ate a Frontline tube on Sat. Caught her with the chewed up tube and didn't know what it was. Figured it out yesterday and she's fine.
Weird how some can have a reaction and others don't


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 25, 2008)

Redbow said:


> I use Advantage for flea control, its made by the Bayer Aspirin Company. Its the best stuff for keeping fleas off Dogs I have ever used. Its a bit pricey but well worth it to me. Your Vet has it and its easy to apply!
> 
> My Vet told me years ago to stay away from the Wal-Mart Flea control . He also told me a flea collar is useless!





discounthunter said:


> hertz is not owned by walmart nor vise versa.most  stores  including all your grocery stores carry hertz products.



I believe was was meant was that NONE of the flea spot controls that you get from walmart or the grocery stores are much good. With that being said.......

It I am not using frontline....... I use the good ole adams flea and tick spray.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 25, 2008)

Adams flea and tick  contol is the same as Bio- Spot. same makers and same active formula.


----------



## robertyb (Aug 26, 2008)

I always used Revolution. A little expensive but took care of fleas, ticks, heartworms, etc.  It is an all-in-one medication.


----------



## Redbow (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, thats what I meant I know Wal-Mart doesn't make the flea control they sell! My Vet told me to use NONE of the products Wal-Mart sells for flea control. I have used the Adams flea spray from my Vet, its good and kills fleas immediately, but my experience with it, the fleas just come right back!

Advantage is expensive but its good,, we have just about eradicated fleas in our yard by using Advantage! Our Dogs love it too, they don't  have to put up with the misery caused by the fleas!

My neighbor used frontline on his Dog and the fleas just kept right on eating his pet! I told him about Advantage and he got some from his Vet,,next day after the application of Advantage,,the fleas were gone!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 26, 2008)

we just had a very bad reaction to sentry flea control as well.

I applied as directed and roman (half lab/mastiff) started almost immediately going crazy. could not sit still was licking chops over and over.  wouldnt eat or drink and was scratching and rolling on back for hours.

finally I bathed him real good and he was fine.  searched the web and found bunches of folks with the same problem.

see what I get for trying to save $20-$30


----------



## ktduke (Aug 27, 2008)

We use Advantage and it has worked well.  We have several smaller dogs - Jack Russell, Jack Rat, Rat Terrier and I buy the larger side and split it between them.  Helps save money.

Keith


----------



## Redbow (Aug 27, 2008)

Last time I bought Advantage it was $65.00 for Four vials of the stuff! 

But it does work for us in keeping fleas in check !


----------



## rip2k3 (Sep 12, 2008)

We use Advantage Multi on our Brittany Spaniel. Keeps the fleas off and take care of heart worms from the mosquitoes.


----------

